# ISO Cranberry Chicken Ideas



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

i have a can of cranberry sauce and a bag of dried cranberries. i want to make something with chicken breasts and maybe brie cheese and toasted pecans.
i might just melt the cranberry sauce down and pour it over, then lay the brie over that and let it melt down and sprinkle it with the pecan pieces and the dried cranberries and serve it with steamed green beans. think that would be good?


----------



## Alix (May 28, 2005)

Luvs, why don't you stuff the chicken breasts with the brie, dried cranberries and nuts and make a sauce with the cranberry sauce. I bet that would be yum.


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

thanks, alix! 
i was worried i'd lose my filling if i stuffed them, but hadn't thought of just stuffing them with the brie alone and using the cranberry sauce as a sauce in and of itself.


----------



## Alix (May 28, 2005)

I've made Mish's brie stuffed chicken breasts a few times now and my family LOVES them. So I think having a cranberry sauce over them would only improve them. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

okay! i'll let you know how they are! 
hey, could you create a link to marge's recipe? (if you can. it's okay if you can't, of course.)
i'll have 3 chicken breasts and i'll only use one, so i would like some other ideas for the leftovers besides curried chicken salad.
thanks, alix!


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

Luvs, here's another idea:
6-8 layers of Phyllo dough, with melted butter brushed between each layer,
then place 1/2 of a chicken breast, top with brie and cranberries, 
then fold up like a package. Top with more butter and sprinkle with sliced almonds.
Repeat for remaining ingreds.

Bake @ 350 or so till done (I'd say 30-45 minutes, perhaps?)


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

great idea, jkath. sounds delicious!


----------



## Spice1133 (May 29, 2005)

I can't remember if I've posted this here before but it's a great, easy recipe and we have it often.

Souper Cranberry Chicken 
 Quick, easy & tasty. This recipe is from the Cambell Soup collection - I love it 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts (I use chicken tenders)

1/4 cup cranberry juice 
1/4 cup fresh orange juice 

1 can campbell cream of mushroom soup 
3 tablespoons dried cranberries or craisins 

1 tablespoon fresh sage, chopped or 1teaspoon dried sage 

salt & pepper to taste



1. Saute the chicken in the tablespoon oil until browned. 
2. Add remaining ingredients, cover& simmer for 5-10 minutes. 
3. Serve with rice or noodles. 

2-4 servings 
25 minutes (10 mins prep time, 15 mins cook time )


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

i posted a few recipes using turkey. you can sub the chicken i'm sure. give me a few and i'll see if i can find them for ya luvs


----------



## middie (May 29, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6868

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6869

found them luvs


----------



## luvs (May 29, 2005)

thank you guys! thanks for taking the time to find those recipes, mid. i really like the sound of that second recipe link you posted.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 29, 2005)

Maybe you could make a side of dressing or stuffing with cranberries and pecans.


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

not an bad idea at all, jpm. i LOVE stuffing! i love making it and i love eating it even more!  i'll bet a heavily saged bread stuffing with the cranberries and pecans would be delicious. i might make that just to have by itself tomorrow. you made me hungry, lol!


----------



## middie (May 30, 2005)

it was no problem luvs. i hope you enjoy them.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 31, 2005)

Im with you Luvs I adore dressing all kinds I should make it more often it also freezes well.


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

it's good stuff, huh, jpm? 
i haven't tried freezing it before but that's a good idea. 
i don't have pecans so haven't made any of these recipes or the stuffing yet.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 1, 2005)

yep it feezes well you can freeze it in smaller zip locs then you can have it any time you want.I make two kinds for Thanks Giving about 2 weeks before.The day before Thanks Giving I thaw some out .It saves you a whole bunch of time.I also freeze enough in case we want stuffing for xmas.Or have as a nice side with pork dishes.


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

lol,now i can't decide whether to make the stuffing for pork chops or chicken breast! 
i got my pecans, and i already have the cranberries and the cranberry sauce and the chicken.
i might just make a batch and freeze the leftovers for pork chops.
great idea!
i'm gonna go to the butcher and get thick center-cut chops and stuff them with the mixture. i won't use the cranberry sauce on those, though. just on the chicken.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 2, 2005)

Luvs 

A little green apple might be good with stuffing.
Oh lord the possibilities are endless
OPPS almost forgot dont forget to toast your pecans a little for whatever you decide to use them in.


----------



## luvs (Jun 3, 2005)

oh, yeah, jpm; i always toast my nuts.
PG-rated site, guys! keep those impending comments to yourselves! i'm a woman, anyhow, lol.


----------

